# Logitech Z623 or Altec Lansing Octane 7???????



## Amey408 (May 15, 2012)

Hey guy’s I wanted to buy 2.1 speakers for my computer so plz help me to choose between this two.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2012)

between these 2 I vote for Z623.


----------



## Minion (May 16, 2012)

+1 for z623.


----------



## d3p (May 16, 2012)

Octane 7 is EOL. Get Z623. 

What is the budget btw ??


----------



## MegaMind (May 16, 2012)

Octane 7 is a worthless 2.1 for >3K...


----------



## Amey408 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for reply guy's, but i have one more Question what is the System Response of z623 because i didn't get i any where even on official logitech site.

my budget is nearly 8k.


----------



## MegaMind (May 17, 2012)

Amey408 said:


> Thanks for reply guy's, but i have one more Question what is the System Response of z623 because i didn't get i any where even on official logitech site.



Are you asking about freq. response?


----------



## Amey408 (May 17, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Are you asking about freq. response?



yes u r right.


----------



## MegaMind (May 17, 2012)

Z623 Technical Specifications


----------



## rajnusker (May 19, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Octane 7 is a worthless 2.1 for >3K...



Are you positive?


----------



## MegaMind (May 20, 2012)

^^Ya 100%


----------

